# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  أضرار النوم على البطن

## mohamed73

أضرار النوم على البطن
النوم على البطن يزيد خطر الإصابة بحصوات وحذر الباحثون اليابانيون من أن   النوم على البطن قد يزيد خطر الإصابه بحصوات الكلى..................  و  أوضحت الدراسة  أن المرضى ممنتعرض واللإصابه بحصوات الكلى هم أكثر نوماً  على بطونهم  مقارنة بالذين كانوا يستلقون على ظهورهم ولم يعانوا من المرض  وجد الباحث  ونبعد تسجيل الحركات البدينه وتقلبات النوم لـ 57 مريضا بحصوات  الكلى و  214 من المتطوعين الأصحاء الذين لم يشكواأبداً من الحصوات أن 25.6 %  من  المرضى يستلقون على بطوونهم لفترات طويله أثناء النوم مقابل 17.1% من   الاصحاء................. و  قال هؤلاء إن  الدراسه تهدف إلى تحديد أثر الحركات البدنية أثناء النوم و  ليس وضعيته في  تشكل حصوات الكلى مشيرين إلى أنه تم تحليل عناصر أخرى  منحركات النوم التي  تشمل عدد التقلبات و زواياها إضافةإلى النوم على الجانب  الأيمن أو الأيسر  التي تبين عدم إختلافها بين المجموعات  المشاركة.......................  و  أعرب  الإختصاصيون عن إعتقادهم بأن تحريك الجسم أثناء النوم يمنع تكون  الكلى  الذي لاتزال أسبابه الحقيقية غيرمعروفة حتى الآن ، موضحين أن مثل هذه   الحصوات تتشكل عندما يتحد عنصرالكالسيوم مع مادة كيماوية موجودة طبيعياً   تسمى الأوكزالات لذلك فمن الضروري تقليل نسبة عنصر الكالسيوم في غذاء   المرضى الذين يعااانون من الحصوات .................  نم على جنبك الأيمن فإنها نومة الانبياء 
و لا تنم على بطنك فإنها نومة الشياطين
                             دمتم بصحة وراحة

----------


## seffari

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

